# What value...structure? // Decision made...will be moving cabin.



## vandedav (Nov 12, 2009)

hey guys,

i have attached an image (sorry about the lack of quality on the image, and all the junk in the foreground, it is all i have at the moment) of a cabin that i built while i was in high school.  i have recently been approached about selling the cabin.  the lady is interested in moving it to her property and setting it up next to a lake.  i have been fighting with this decision because on the one hand it has a lot of sentimental value being as it was one of the first major building projects that i ever headed up by myself.  on the other hand it would be nice to bring in some extra cash, that is of course subject to its value.  the cabin itself sits on my uncles property; i have long considered disassembling it and moving it to my homestead, but have not found the right time to do it.  this may finally spur me to proceed with that plan, depending on what she is willing to give me for it.  

some information on the structure.  the cabin sits on top of cinderblocks.  there are 10" x 10" barn beams that support the floor.  the floor is built out of a 3" x 6" tounge and groove planks.  the walls are built out of 3" x 8" planks that are notched to slide together like lincoln logs.  the planks on the back wall of the cabin are 16' long and the planks on the side wall are 12' long.  overall inside dimensions roughly 14' x 10'.

i have not been able to subjectively come up with a value on this structure and highly respect the input from the members on this board...so, what do you think?


----------



## seige101 (Nov 12, 2009)

I voted not to sell it. It obviously has some sentimental value to you. Also you have to consider that a local custom furniture maker would probably pay a pretty big $$ amount for those old boards.

Take it down, put in on your property, fix it up a little bit and enjoy it.


----------



## Retreadsme (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm just kind of a sentimental guy.  If it were mine and there was a place on my property for it then the answer would be, "it's not for sale".   For a price I would build another one similar to it for someone on their property.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 13, 2009)

You can always build something else of "sentimental " value Prolly bigger and better !   Put "your" price  on it and sell it!!


----------



## fossil (Nov 13, 2009)

Ask the lady how much she wants for her lake, then move it over here by your little cabin.  Rick


----------



## Dune (Nov 13, 2009)

10 grand and cost plus to move it for her. Make some money!


----------



## gzecc (Nov 13, 2009)

I would estimate it to cost 5-6k to duplicate.
However, she can probably buy something similar for 4k delivered.
If you can get 5k for it and your both happy do it.  If you are expected to move it for that price forget it.


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 13, 2009)

Seems odd some ways...  Not meaning to be insulting, but it doesn't look to me like a great value as a structure - it isn't that big, and doesn't look like it has any other special features beyond the "rustic" look...  Certainly I can understand the sentimental value part, but the value as a structure seems a bit more of a challenge...

As said earlier she could get something functionally equivalent and brand new delivered for not a lot - I recently put up a 10 x 12 metal shed in my back yard for about $1K, including the floor...  OTOH, just the materials for what you described would be a lot more than that if purchased new these days, I would guess $2-3K  I haven't shopped for one, but the displays I've seen at stores for that size wooden shed are probably in the $2-3K range for plywood and studs construction.

I would possibly consider asking what she was thinking of offering for it, and see if it was sufficiently high to overcome the sentiment, or not...  Tell her it has a lot of sentimental value, and that you aren't looking to sell it, but might if the price was really right, and see what she comes up with....

Gooserider


----------



## Dune (Nov 13, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 13, 2009)

Keep it, I think its pretty cool.
I really wish I had more older stuff that was passed on from generations before me.


----------



## vandedav (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks everyone for all of your input.  i will likely know the outcome this weekend and i will let you know how it unfolds.  my plan, as of now, if the lady is not interested in paying what i 'value' it at will be to disassemble it when i am up there at christmas time.  i will bring it back down to my property and will reassemble it when i can find the time.


----------



## vandedav (Nov 13, 2009)

if i rebuild it on our property, i plan to build a new foundation under it and replace the porches and roof structure with 'new' lumber.  our current house is not very big, so i have always thought that it would be cool to do this and turn it into a 'guest cottage'.  we will see how it plays out.


----------



## d.n.f. (Nov 13, 2009)

Convert to a smokehouse.


----------



## joat717 (Nov 13, 2009)

Move it to your place and keep it around I'd love to have one of my old school days hangouts around my place!!


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 14, 2009)

vandedav said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> 
> i have attached an image (sorry about the lack of quality on the image, and all the junk in the foreground, it is all i have at the moment) of a cabin that i built while i was in high school.  i have recently been approached about selling the cabin.  the lady is interested in moving it to her property and setting it up next to a lake.  i have been fighting with this decision because on the one hand it has a lot of sentimental value being as it was one of the first major building projects that i ever headed up by myself.  on the other hand it would be nice to bring in some extra cash, that is of course subject to its value.  the cabin itself sits on my uncles property; i have long considered disassembling it and moving it to my homestead, but have not found the right time to do it.  this may finally spur me to proceed with that plan, depending on what she is willing to give me for it.
> 
> ...



Priceless. 
It can be your "man cave", then when you have kids or grandkids, their "clubhouse". The cash will be gone before you know it, but the cabin will be around for a long time.

Dave


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 14, 2009)

d.n.f. said:
			
		

> Convert to a smokehouse.


I was thinking it would make a nice sauna next to a lake.


----------



## rathmir (Nov 17, 2009)

So what happened to finding out how it unfolded?  You promised!


----------



## vandedav (Nov 17, 2009)

well,  i talked to the lady last night. i told her that i had not completely made up my mind if i was even interested in selling it or not, but wanted to talk to her and get a feeling if we were on the same page in terms of price if i did decide i wanted to get rid of it.  i figured that if she told me that she was only thinking it was worth $250 then it would pretty much make the decision for me and i would start to make arrangements for moving it.  and if she laughed at me when i told her what i was thinking it was worth...we could all move on.

needless to say, she didn't laugh at me and gave me the feeling that she may still be interested in it even though my price was a little more than she was thinking.  at this time, i told her i was thinking around $4000.

like i said, i am still undecided on what my final decision will be, but i am liking the idea of having it on my property more and more.  but, $4000 in my pocket would be awfully tempting.

i will continue to keep everyone informed on any updates.  thanks for being interested.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 18, 2009)

who is going to dismantle it and move it for her?


----------



## vandedav (Nov 18, 2009)

she told me that she would have that taken care of, mentioned something about her brother having a trucking company.  i am not sure if she is thinking that she would just pick the whole thing up or what.  i didn't ask to many questions since it didn't seem like i would have to have anything to do with it.


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it is cool!
Older barn beams vary in price depending on the species of wood. Those alone could bring significant cash.
However 4K is a good price...especially if you don't have to do a thing.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 18, 2009)

I dunno where you live in southern indiana, but I'd figure out local costs for structures by going to some realty listings and getting a good per foot estimate on a crappy house.

For example, i found this:
http://southernindianarealty.com/Listing PR00007.htm

it comes on 19 acres and the total is about 62K. Other land in the area (wooded) seems to be going for under 3k per acre (2950ish). That means that of that 62K you are talking about 56,050 being for the land, leaving that 800+sq ft cabin at a cost of just shy of $6000.

Your cabin next to that, I'd guess half in terms of value. and I think that's being generous.

I'm no expert, and I do see the value in your cabin that most people might not. The rustic feel, the quality old materials, etc. I worry that someone else (without my appreciation for your work) would figure the value at something more like $1500-$2000.

I'm just about done building a 12x20 (12ft high) shed with a metal roof and the total cost of the building (not an ounce of finishing in this cost) is just a hair over 2,200. After insulating and adding the other doors and windows and painting and throwing cheap flooring into the finished portion I'll still be under 2500.

I'd just keep the thing if I were you.


----------



## vandedav (Nov 18, 2009)

all of your numbers make sense to me.

the other thing that i have to consider is what the wood is worth just as reclaimed barn beams.  i found a company on the internet that was selling reclaimed barn beams at $4.95 per board foot.  so, if i was able to get that rate, the cabin would be worth well over $5000.

i think that i will stick around the $4000 range and see what she says.  even at that though, i am leaning towards not selling it and moving it onto my property.  then remodel it into a rustic guest house.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 19, 2009)

BTW, all of this is just conjecture anyway. A thing is worth exactly what any one person is willing to pay for it. If she's willing to pay 4k for it, then that's what it's worth! Ask away! good luck.

re:value of wood: Most things are worth a little more in pieces anyway. I have a crappy old car that is probably work 1250 as a whole, or something more like 3000 in pieces. It's usually a lot more work to get into pieces, though, lol.


----------



## drewboy (Nov 24, 2009)

Keep it - the value lies in the fact that you built it as a kid.


----------



## derecskey (Nov 25, 2009)

Update?


----------



## littlesmokey (Nov 25, 2009)

I am surprised no one suggested this. If she likes it and you want to make some extra money and you want to keep it, Give her a quote on building one for her with her design. Even paint it for a few dollars more. ;-) 

Custom builder friend in Colorado started out specializing in Tack sheds with customer supplied wood. The worse the wood the higher the price.


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 25, 2009)

About selling the barn wood; 
There's piles of old beams and barn wood
all over upstate NY slowly rotting away in neat little piles.
You have to be a savy seller to move it.


----------



## vandedav (Nov 25, 2009)

still waiting to hear back from her.  i am continuing to make plans to disassemble it and move it down to my house over the christmas holiday.  if that is what ends up happening, i will be sure to take lots of pictures of the process and share with all of you.

thanks for all your input.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah, keep us posted. Lots of pictures either way. If she buys it, i'd like to see how they get it to her, if you keep it, I'd like to see takedown, transport, and rebuild!


----------



## dvellone (Nov 25, 2009)

I think the 4k you quoted her is very fair. I wouldn't go any lower if the cabin is in great shape. If it's the cash you're ultimately after I agree with the previous poster that suggested you offer her a quote to build a new one for her. She'd avoid the hassle of moving your cabin - no matter how she arranges it, it will be a chore with a fair amount of expense in labor and headache. You've got your cabin to just pull measurements off of so there's no wasted time in design, and in a few weekends she'd have a duplicate, new structure and you'd have cash in your pocket and your old cabin to boot. If she's on the fence with your quote I'd think that eliminating moving the structure would push her to the decision to hire you. You could make a good paycheck especially if you're using roughcut.


----------



## vandedav (Dec 16, 2009)

well,  i talked with the lady last night.  she said that after thinking about it for a while, she was not interested in spending that kind of money for it in this economy.

so here is the plan.  i have the last two weeks of this year off from work becuase of a job change.  i am going to be towing a trailer up to where the cabin is this weekend.  as stated in my original post, the porches and roof structure are not worth salvaging...they will go on the burn pile.  i will label the individual logs with tags before i disassemble.  i plan on pulling it apart down to individual components.  i will trailer all the pieces down here and eventually set it back up on my property...probably sometime this spring.

i will make sure to take lots of pictures this coming week and post when i get back to a computer.

it should be a fun time.  hopefully the weather will cooperate.


----------



## vandedav (Dec 24, 2009)

Day one:

the first images are of the cabin after i had already taken off the steel roofing and removed some of the wood off of the porches.  at the end of day one i had the majority of the roof pulled off of the cabin.


----------



## vandedav (Dec 24, 2009)

Day Two:

After working the first day by myself, my dad came up to help me with the rest of the process.  it was a good thing because i would not have been able to get it pulled apart without the extra set of hands.  we started by getting the rest of the loft and the front porch pulled off.  this got us down to the wood that we were looking at saving.  we labeled all of the individual pieces and then started to disassemble them and stack them in a pile.  at the end of the day we had all of the walls on the ground in a pile.


----------



## vandedav (Dec 24, 2009)

Day Three:

This was a pretty nasty day, weather wise, as you can see from the ice hangin on the trailer.  my dad still came to help me finish up, he is great.  anyways, we finished pulling up the floor off of the foundation and got everything loaded up onto the trailer.


----------



## vandedav (Dec 24, 2009)

well, we made pretty good time on taking the cabin down.  we have it all loaded on the trailer ready for the trip home, i will get it unloaded on our property beginning of next week and hopefully work on reconstructing it this spring.  

after getting up there next to it, my asking price was to high.  it was not in as good of shape as i thought it was.  i do not regret the way it played out though, i am happy that we have the cabin now and that we will have it on our property.  i will have to replace a few pieces, but it will not be bad at all.  again, when i get around to rebuilding it, i will post pictures and updates.


----------

